# Feature request: V-sync and rotation to the tray icon menu of Ati Tool



## Saulous (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm not sure if this a right place to write a feature request but the option to quickly set v-sync on and off (and set by application) from the Ati Tool tray menu would be a great feature. The rotation (=pivot) settings in the tray menu (and as hotkeys, too), at least switch between 90 and 0 degrees would also be nice .


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2005)

put on the list for consideration .. any other opinions on this?


----------

